

Game Programming Patterns now available in print and eBook - mattrepl
http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com

======
munificent
You beat me to it! Now you get all the sweet, delicious karma.

Author here (as some of you know already). I'd love to answer any questions
you have!

~~~
mattrepl
Thanks for writing the book! I first learned about it from here awhile back.
It's extremely helpful to get an expert's take on the what and why of
organizing game code.

~~~
Havvy
I also give my thanks. This was very helpful for me at the beginning of the
year.

------
hoggle
I'm very much looking forward to read this, perfectly timed release for the
upcoming Ludum Dare (December 5th-8th)

[http://ludumdare.com/compo/](http://ludumdare.com/compo/)

